# Mahlkonig vario espresso problems - help



## Ashley83 (Mar 1, 2013)

Ok so I just bought the mahlkonig vario grinder to go with my izzo vivi espresso machine (got fed up of my mini mazzer). So I've been trying to dial in the grind for some illy beans (whilst waiting for my weekly espresso subscription to turn up), and I wasted 500g of coffee between last night and this morning! I finally thought I found the perfect consistent 19g setting for my vst basket of 13.5 seconds on the setting f-1 last night. Perfect shot, but then this morning I pressed the preset I calibrated last night and it came out ridiculously slow! In the end after many more wasted shots I settled on 13.5 seconds on k-1. Is this much difference just due to the humidity and or temperature from 12pm last night and 7:30am this morning? Or is it because the grinder is new and the burrs are still settling in? Do they even need to settle in?

I feel like I really should get the illy beans nailed down before I move on to dial in my regular espresso beans which will be coming tomorrow as I only get 250g a week and don't want to waste the lot!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm in the process of pairing up my Vario to my machine. I don't bother with the timer function - use scales and weigh - given that the weight is critical. Think this is more accurate but obviously more effort. I too used some cheap beans to get near or near enough. There was a whole macro setting increment between the stale beans and my fresh ones. You may find that your dosage for the fresh beans might need adjusting too. That's the price to pay when working with fine tolerances and machines that can pick them up.


----------



## Danm (Jan 26, 2012)

Agreed on not using timer.

Weigh and then put in what you will use.

Hit manual and grind for 20 sec. (It will look like its done after about 13-14 but letting it run keeps grind retention down)


----------



## Ashley83 (Mar 1, 2013)

One of the reasons for selling my mazzer though, was that I liked the function on the vario where by I can pre programme a specific dose. After weighing the basket each time I managed to get my 19g give or take up to 0.5g which I think is pretty amazing considering when I used to weigh and dose on my previous grinder it would retain nearly 2 grams of coffee each time! Just need to get the bloody extraction time sorted!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Mine has been playing up majorly recently, as in I'm on A1 and not getting good enough pours! It's only a couple of months old....

Going to give it a good clean and check the burr's aren't cracked.

Are you planning on keeping all the beans in the hopper? I would really advise against that, they will go stale in no time at all. I do the same as DanM, weigh, chuck beans in hopper and run a 20 sec program. most of the coffee comes out in first 12 seconds, but I still a few get grinds in the last 8 seconds too so you need to do it or you will get stale grinds in your next shot.


----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

aaronb said:


> Mine has been playing up majorly recently, as in I'm on A1 and not getting good enough pours! It's only a couple of months old...


It may have gone out of calibration. It often does this if you remove the burrs in particular. There is a good document on adjusting these that used to be a PDF on the Mahlkonig website. I still have a set of the various maintenance PDFs if you're interested. Just be aware that they are a few years out of date so may be only partially useful. As I understand it calibration is still the same though


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

will have a look on the website and if I cant find them may well take you up on that offer, thanks!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

origmarm said:


> It may have gone out of calibration. It often does this if you remove the burrs in particular.


Here's a YouTube video showing how to recalibrate the Vario when the burrs have gone out of alignment. Don't think you need a special tool. Home Barista (see below) suggest a 2.5mm allen key.

http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/recalibrating-baratza-vario-t10282.html


----------



## SweeneyTodd (Jan 4, 2013)

If you have the latest vario (v3?) there is only the one maintenance hole (compared to two on the previous model I think) but that one aperture is covered with a sticker indicating that the warranty is void if removed. So if your vario is still under warranty you may want to think twice.

I recently had similar problems with dialling in my vario, adjusted down to 1E (or E1 if your prefer) and still struggling. A good clean (removing the top burr) seemed to sort my grind problems and I'm now grinding at around 2B - D. But this is with beans no more than a couple of weeks old.

If you do remove the top burr, make sure you reseat properly after cleaning (rotate fully ant-clockwise until the wings hit the plastic stoppers)


----------



## Ashley83 (Mar 1, 2013)

Ok so I fired up the vario again after work and I only had to adjust it one notch courser this time! It's finally settled! I think its actually the best looking shot of espresso I've had in a long time. These illy beans don't actually taste bad at all either! Can't wait to try some square mile and has bean now!

on another note, what's the going rate for a mazzer mini with fairly new burrs? Need to shift that now


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

How long you had the Mazzer and are you only owner?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Get on eBay you will probably get £250 for it, can help if you need any advice re listing it.....


----------



## Ashley83 (Mar 1, 2013)

I've had it for about 1.5 years, bought it second hand on ebay. built like a tank! been routinely cleaned and well maintained and had new mazzer burrs about 6 months ago. I'd sell it to someone here for £250, I resent paying all those eBay fees!


----------

